# النسخة الجديدة من برنامج الــ AutoCAD 2012 32 bit



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (16 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الى حضراتكم النسخة الجديدة من برنامج AutoCAD 2012 بسرعة 32، و هذه النسخة مقسمة الى 10 اجزاء 

الجزء الاول 

http://www.mediafire.com/?vdl4w0td0hl4dzq

الجزء الثانى

http://www.mediafire.com/?4dxvl2ddvpkp3zu

الجزء الثالث

http://www.mediafire.com/?c4fchufkg6bbisc

ان شاء الله سوف اقوم برفع باقى الليناكات تباعا و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (16 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الى حضراتكم الاجزاء التاليه من البرنامج

الجزء الرابع

http://www.mediafire.com/?wk71141bqxjt2m6

الجزء الخامس

http://www.mediafire.com/?a9l

الجزء السابع

http://www.mediafire.com/?x0di707a29gu8dc

الجزء الثامن

http://www.mediafire.com/?ua44sa4szdpaocz

*ان شاء الله سوف اقوم برفع باقى الليناكات تباعا و شكرا*


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (16 مايو 2011)

مجهودك لخدمة الزملاء منقطع النظير

بارك الله لنا فيك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (16 مايو 2011)

م اشرف الكرم قال:


> مجهودك لخدمة الزملاء منقطع النظير
> 
> بارك الله لنا فيك




الحمد لله و الشكر لله، و بارك فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (17 مايو 2011)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الى حضراتكم الاجزاء التاليه من البرنامج

الجزء التاسع

http://www.mediafire.com/?x5og483m06g6knl

الجزء العاشر

http://www.mediafire.com/?kkddn2518lmzaok

الجزء السادس

http://www.mediafire.com/?oizmxacpj8bvccy

الحمد لله قد اكتمل الى حضراتكم العشرة اجزاء

و شكرا
*


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (19 مايو 2011)

عشت زخراااا للعلم


----------



## بنت الخليل (19 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (19 مايو 2011)

الله يكرمكم جميعا ..............


----------



## moh_azs (19 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جهد مشكور اخي جزاك الله به كل خير 
برجاء مراجعة رابط الجزء الخامس حيث انه لا يعمل 

والله الموفق


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (19 مايو 2011)

moh_azs قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جهد مشكور اخي جزاك الله به كل خير
> برجاء مراجعة رابط الجزء الخامس حيث انه لا يعمل
> 
> والله الموفق




و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

اعتذر عن هذا الخطاء و الف شكر للتنبيه

الرابط الجديد للجزء الخامس

http://www.mediafire.com/?a9lznzfzu3ffn8n

و شكرا


----------



## moh_azs (21 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير للاهتمام وللرد السريع وللمجهود المميز 
بارك الله لك في علمك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (21 مايو 2011)

moh_azs قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير للاهتمام وللرد السريع وللمجهود المميز
> بارك الله لك في علمك وجزاك خير الجزاء




و جزاء اخى الكريم ..............


----------



## شادى اليمانى (10 يونيو 2011)

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس احمد نرجو اعاده الجزء الثالث لانه باظ وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نجانجا (17 يونيو 2011)

*لو سمحت يا بشمهندس احمد نرجو اعاده الجزء الثالث لانه باظ وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## سامح مكة (19 يونيو 2011)

برجاء اعادة رفع الجزء الثالث حتي تعم الفاءدة و الاجر و الثواب عند اللة


----------



## نجانجا (19 يونيو 2011)

*لو سمحت يا بشمهندس احمد نرجو اعاده الجزء الثالث لانه باظ وجزاك الله خير*


----------



## سامح مكة (20 يونيو 2011)

يا هندسة الكرم شيم الكرماء رجاء تلبية النداء


----------



## نجانجا (26 يونيو 2011)

he;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;lp


----------



## ابو فهد545 (30 يونيو 2011)

الله يعطيك الف عافية على المجهود 
الرجاء اعادة الرابط الثالث وجزاك الله خير


----------



## moawia mohamed (2 أغسطس 2011)

تسلم .................ربنا يزيدك


----------



## mostafa elkadi (2 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة ولكن نفس الشكوى رابط الجزء الثالث لايعمل


----------



## semsemdiver (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*مجهود جيد*

للاسف الجزء التالت تم مسحه من سيرفر التحميل برجاء وضع جزء بديل وشكرا


----------



## aymanallam (9 سبتمبر 2011)

الجزء الثالث غير موجود


----------



## semsemdiver (11 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
جهد طيب نشكركم عليه ولكن 
توجد مشكله ف الجزء الثالث يقول موقع الميديا فاير انه تم حذفه
برجاء الافاده وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## RSAMMS (20 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يكرمك يأخى


----------



## الزين ابو احمد (20 سبتمبر 2011)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> الى حضراتكم النسخة الجديدة من برنامج autocad 2012 بسرعة 32، و هذه النسخة مقسمة الى 10 اجزاء
> 
> ...


اتمنى لك التوفىق 
ارجو رابط تورنت لهذا البرنامج


----------



## rammy (15 فبراير 2012)

اخي الكريم لو في نسخه افضل تكون تورنت جزاك الله خير


----------

